# best night of walleye of my life



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

oh man best night of walleye fishing of my life, probably landed 15 of them and 1 pike mostly all in the slot size on nippissing which is something like, 15.7 -25 inches(40-60 cm) somewhere in that area. so even though they couldnt hit the dinner table i still got to have a blast pulling them in, did get a couple under the slot though, so at least i got some dinner 2morrow night. also lost a few.


----------



## ifishforfish (Jun 3, 2007)

if you ever want to go to an outfitter to fish, look into Domaine Poutrincourt.

i went there last year and stayed a week and i was catching fish at the heat of the day just like this. around 2-4 in the afternoon.
it was amazing.
didn't get any huge fish though, but absolutely no small ones. smallest i think was a 15 incher. all between 15-21 inches.
amazing.


----------

